

Opensource Backend as a Servicce: BaaSBox  - silkodyssey
http://www.baasbox.com/

======
ausjke
How is this open source,because i can use the sdk ?

Is this based on docker?

~~~
ambirex
Here is their github repo -
[https://github.com/baasbox/baasbox](https://github.com/baasbox/baasbox)

